# The dog house



## wareagle (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is the business end of my dawg house.  Pardon the mess! I had just moved the lathe in when this one was taken.







I am very lucky. It's 20x40, A/C & Heat, plenty of light, expoxied floor, and a few machines to play with. The biggest drawback to my shop is the head room.  The ceiling is eight feet, but other than that, I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 12, 2007)

wareagle, thats a nice shop. I want to paint my floor too.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice shop wareagle,  looks like you have plenty of room.  It's nice and organized and I see you have heat also.  Couldn't work in mine in the winter if it wasn't heated.  Gets plenty cold here in Michigan, USA


----------



## wareagle (Nov 19, 2007)

deere_x475guy said:
			
		

> Nice shop wareagle,  looks like you have plenty of room.  It's nice and organized and I see you have heat also.  Couldn't work in mine in the winter if it wasn't heated.  Gets plenty cold here in Michigan, USA



Thank you for the kind words.  I am very fortunate that my shop is heated and cooled.  Texas has hot summers, and it really takes the fun out of working in the shop when you open the door and walk into the proverbial furnace.

On the organized part, I think I have to differ.  When I am working out there, things have a way of hiding when you need them.  :roll:


----------

